
Don't Break Up the Banks. They're Not Our Real Problem - ktamura
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/07/opinion/dont-break-up-the-banks-theyre-not-our-real-problem.html
======
nextweek2
This is basically a banker trying to divert attention away. A reinstatement of
the separation of investment banking from retail banking is really the only
thing to put capitalism back into the system.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glass%E2%80%93Steagall_Legisla...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glass%E2%80%93Steagall_Legislation)

Investment banks can fail at the expense of investors (the wealthy) whereas
retail banks failing hurts everybody. The risk profiles are not the same and
the fact that the two operations became intertwined meant that central banks
had to prop up these hybrid banks.

Bankers don't want the separation because they'll lose a chunk of money to
play dice with. If ring fencing did what it's meant to do then bankers
wouldn't care.

------
badkangaroo
nytimes, propaganda...

